# Who do you tell that you take steroids?



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

I have just started my first cycle today. I would like to tell my friends but i know for a fact that they will be like "OMG YOU'RE GOING TO HAVE A HEART ATTACK!" and they wont even bother listening to me or reading about it so i have not told them and don't think i will unless they start to question my gains etc.

Family? No chance.

So you lot are the only ones that know i have started steroids... Do you lot feel special? 

Who do you lot tell and not tell?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

omg youre going to have a heart attack!! x x


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

chopthebench said:


> I have just started my first cycle today. I would like to tell my friends but i know for a fact that they will be like "OMG YOU'RE GOING TO HAVE A HEART ATTACK!" and they wont even bother listening to me or reading about it so i have not told them and don't think i will unless they start to question my gains etc.
> 
> Family? No chance.
> 
> ...


 imo keep it to yourself.people on a need to know basis and they dont need toi knw


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Family know, friends know and if someone politely asks l will be honest with them.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

im a cnut i couldnt give a toss who knows what i do lol!


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Milky said:


> Family know, friends know and if someone politely asks l will be honest with them.


X2 No need to hide it IMO


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Close friends know, and I get endless amounts of sh1t about my c0ck and balls shrivelling up, going postal and "doing a Moat" etc, and my sister knows.

If people in the gym ask, I tell them.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

family friends and people that ask in a nice way.not like some little chav that comes up to you in the gym and says you on the roids can you get me some they will just end up with a fist in the face


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

JM said:


> X2 No need to hide it IMO


X3

Its funny when they ask "have you taken steroids?" ...... "yes" ......."oh :blush:"


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

JM said:


> X2 No need to hide it IMO


same here only person I dont tell is my mum because she would be like the op says, very uneducated and knows fkc all


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> Family know, friends know and if someone politely asks l will be honest with them.


Same here.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

My mrs and a few friends, but I don't run around with a t-shirt saying 'I take steroids' if some asks and they aren't a chav from the gym I'll tell them


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

I don't see why its anyones business, I think you should only tell people if your health is at risk..


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

I tell no1 as no1 can keep secrets. Trust me!


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

tell no coont mate , cause as soon as any $hit hits the fan it'll be your using that gets blamed by those that know all but know feck all.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

My mum and dad know I've dabbled... Afew work mates who use there self know and of course my missus knows about everything I use/take


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

No one


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

mates from the gym and possibly other close friends who have picked up on conversations between me and my training partner containing words like "tren, test, d-bols, testicular atrophy, gynocemastia"


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Only my mrs because she jabs me :lol:

I think my brothers have cottoned on to the fact i take AAS as im lifting heavier and also now wider...but i keep it a secret and never admit it to anyone....people perception changes when they know your on AAS....even tell my Dr BS to keep it off my medical records.


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

> even tell my Dr BS to keep it off my medical records


What difference would it make if it was on your medical records? Would it not be better if your doc did know what you take etc?


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Close Friends mrs knows live together so cant hide it


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

chopthebench said:


> I have just started my first cycle today. I would like to tell my friends but i know for a fact that they will be like "OMG YOU'RE GOING TO HAVE A HEART ATTACK!" and they wont even bother listening to me or reading about it so i have not told them and don't think i will unless they start to question my gains etc.
> 
> Family? No chance.
> 
> ...


Just be very careful who yo tell if you work in the public services or another job, where in the small print of your contract, there is mention about steroid use.


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

One close friend and the MRS

keep asking the mrs to jab me no deal!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Freinds, people who ask. not the Parents yet, they would remove my funding.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

chopthebench said:


> What difference would it make if it was on your medical records? Would it not be better if your doc did know what you take etc?


if i ever applied for a job that required a medical disclosure then it could go against me etc


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Anyone who asks, it usually shuts them up quicker.

"Do you take gear?"

"YES!"

"Oh...... "


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

ive told everyone apart from my folk, tho im pretty use they've realised diet and training can only make me grow so much lol.

other than that im open to everyone about it.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Get your head down and train, forget about it and work hard in the gym Chop!!!

People dont need to know your business, hard work dedication is all they need to know


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Mrs knows and that's it, beside you lot!


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

Fullhouse said:


> My mrs and a few friends, but I don't run around with a t-shirt saying 'I take steroids' if some asks and they aren't a chav from the gym I'll tell them


I WANT THAT T SHIRT!!!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Milky said:


> Family know, friends know and if someone politely asks l will be honest with them.


This.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

My mates know but even that can be an inconvenience, i remember turning up to a beer garden once with no top on and one of my weird jealous mates looked well pi55ed off, these girls were touching me up and he stands up and goes "right, it's all fake muscle and not even real, it's just roids so don't give him any attention"

I don't know why i'm still mates with that guy he's a right weirdo, he's spend 6 hours of today pranking another mates house and he's 25


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

martiecbs said:


> I WANT THAT T SHIRT!!!


Sorted


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Everyone. . . .


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Everyone. . . .


Didn't that nealy get you the sack?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

You gotta be honest anyway towards friends that you trust and family , makes things alot easier so they don`t keep wondering and you don`t have to hide it, other people asking then friends and family (Complete and utter denial :lol: )


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I've told about 5 ppl all girls and they are fine with it........ Haven't told any of my boys bar 1 because i cant be assed to explain that i wont kill myself and blah blah blah

Welcome to the dark side bro


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

At the end of the day it's a drug and I don't see how telling people helps unless it's health related? I doubt family members are going to randomy ask you if your on AAS ... I don't really know as I haven't used AAS yet.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Raptor said:


> My mates know but even that can be an inconvenience, i remember turning up to a beer garden once with no top on and one of my weird jealous mates looked well pi55ed off, these girls were touching me up and he stands up and goes "right, it's all fake muscle and not even real, it's just roids so don't give him any attention"
> 
> I don't know why i'm still mates with that guy he's a right weirdo, he's spend 6 hours of today pranking another mates house and he's 25


Your mate sounds like a hater bro


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

NO ONE... well except for a chosen few and tbh NO ONE in my real life... and incredibly few on board life actually know exactly what I am about...


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Greyphantom said:


> NO ONE... well except for a chosen few and tbh NO ONE in my real life... and incredibly few on board life actually know exactly what I am about...


So not no one then?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

i know and as far as im concerned im the only one who needs to know my business, anyone else can keep there fcukin nose out lmao


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

i get it all the time and beacuse i have an agner temper problem thats always the reason i must use roids lmfao


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> i get it all the time and because i have an agner temper problem thats always the reason i must use roids lmfao


You have a anger problem? :whistling:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Jesus. Jesus should know.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Muscle said:


> You have a anger problem? :whistling:


I'd be angry if I'd been shut down as long as he has.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Dux - NEARLY NO ONE...  but I stand by the no one irl...


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Not currently taking them but if I was I certainly wouldn't tell people at work as I think it would probably indirectly lead to getting the sack!.....have approached the subjext with the gf who then went straight to her dad and said what can they do to your health so when I next went round there out of the blue he says yes you don't want to take steriods there bad for your kidneys I didn't want to get in an argument so said don't worry I'm not laughed and bit my tongue!

When I told my old man about this he was surprisingly ok saying yes so and so was on all that try to avoid em for as long as you can...so I thought fair play!


----------



## Big_bear (Apr 1, 2011)

I only tell my mates who are rec drug users. They seem to be the most understanding and non judgemental people from my experience.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Raptor said:


> My mates know but even that can be an inconvenience, i remember turning up to a beer garden once with no top on and one of my weird jealous mates looked well pi55ed off, these girls were touching me up and he stands up and goes "right, it's all fake muscle and not even real, it's just roids so don't give him any attention"
> 
> I don't know why i'm still mates with that guy he's a right weirdo, he's spend 6 hours of today pranking another mates house and he's 25


i dont have that problem, all my mates are currently meat heads or ex meat heads lol

plus everyone in my area does drugs so they cant really say **** lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

Told wife she understands my goals so she happy and gets a fit hubby for it


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> i dont have that problem, all my mates are currently meat heads or ex meat heads lol
> 
> plus everyone in my area does drugs so they cant really say **** lol


And be honest I don't think anyone would beleive you where natty lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Fullhouse said:


> And be honest I don't think anyone would beleive you where natty lol


i did 4 years natural to start with, quite long compared to some lol


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

mum knows, not dad...wouldnt understand.

missus knows as we live together and share all...

all friends know, and I will admit/discuss to people in gym if they are alright and not total muppets...


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Raptor said:


> turning up to a beer garden once with no top on


As one does...


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

have not started my first yet my fam think im ON because they found needles and stuff, other then them and only because they found on their own im not telling any1 else..


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

I tell my family, i do this so they dont worry about me wondering what i am taking or what i am doing. I tell my partner, i dont have a choice if i have to shoot i have to shoot not going to tip toe into the bathroom and hide.

My training partner knows, & Anyone who asks that arnt a bell end i will usually tell.


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Mrs, mates at gym know but not people from work or parents.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

The only people that know are you guys, my mrs, and my mate Adam. If anybody asks me, I lie


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> i did 4 years natural to start with, quite long compared to some lol


I did 1 day natural, it wasn't for me :lol:


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Id love to be able to be open about it but far too many clueless people with strong opinions always shuts that idea down. Taking a break from aas at the moment whilst the doc decides whether I should keep my gall bladder.(stones) but soon as that's done I'll be back on a cycle.

No one will ever be able to make me believe that the negatives out way the positives and im too busy to waste any more time trying to change their minds. Love me, love all of me or jog on


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

This board doesn't even know if I have or haven't ever taken anything.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

secondhandsoul said:


> Id love to be able to be open about it but far too many clueless people with strong opinions always shuts that idea down. Taking a break from aas at the moment whilst the doc decides whether I should keep my gall bladder.(stones) but soon as that's done I'll be back on a cycle.
> 
> No one will ever be able to make me believe that the negatives out way the positives and im too busy to waste any more time trying to change their minds. Love me, love all of me or jog on


I had a massive argument with the bar manager at work about the legality and morality of steroid use. He was insistent that it was illegal to possess and import and that nobody should take them because of how it can change your mental state and effects everybody around you... I reminded him that his job was to sell alcohol and encourage people to drink as much as possible each night, and that alcohol as a drug is 10000x more dangerous, he wouldn't listen. I hated the guy after that. I just have no time for ignorance.


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

I've told 3 of my closest friends and my bird, none of them have anything positive too say about them and get no support from my girlfriend... Wont be telling anybody else for sure!


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Ive told my gym partner who I talked the decision over with as we were both considering doing them. I started and he didnt (mainly due to the fact hes skint). One other person knows who is one of my closest friends, has done them before and introduced me to my source :thumb:

Dont think I'll tell any one else unless they were a close friend and pretty much came up to me and said, 'cmon mate, I know youve been doing them, you might as well admit it'.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

I generally will tell anyone apart from most people at work.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I had a massive argument with the bar manager at work about the legality and morality of steroid use. He was insistent that it was illegal to possess and import and that nobody should take them because of how it can change your mental state and effects everybody around you... I reminded him that his job was to sell alcohol and encourage people to drink as much as possible each night, and that alcohol as a drug is 10000x more dangerous, he wouldn't listen. I hated the guy after that. I just have no time for ignorance.


I hear ya mate.

So much ignorance in regards to AAS. Annoys me deeply!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Big_Idiot said:


> I hear ya mate.
> 
> So much ignorance in regards to AAS. Annoys me deeply!


I just don't understand it, people react worse about steroids than they do towards guys that take heroin! It just makes no ****ing sense!


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

a few friends but my training partner doesnt know lol hes thinks its creatine what making me stronger lmao


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

My girl friend,

My source.

That's it really...


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

The wife is fine with it, she just gets sick of me going on about this lab and this blend, I can tell she doesn't give a **** really haha it just boring to her as I go on and on about it lol


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

haza said:


> The wife is fine with it, she just gets sick of me going on about this lab and this blend, I can tell she doesn't give a **** really haha it just boring to her as I go on and on about it lol


what lab and blend is it? :whistling:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

When ever I start a new course , I list it on my Facebook status and then every time I jab i update my status


----------



## omz187 (Jun 4, 2012)

everyone I know, knows about my steroid use , even if i don't tell them .. last year in december i weighed 9 stone, I now weigh 13 stone


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

chopthebench said:


> I have just started my first cycle today. I would like to tell my friends but i know for a fact that they will be like "OMG YOU'RE GOING TO HAVE A HEART ATTACK!" and they wont even bother listening to me or reading about it so i have not told them and don't think i will unless they start to question my gains etc.
> 
> Family? No chance.
> 
> ...


I dont say anything i just got a t shirt saying on the front,,,, I LOVE AAS

Rylan from x factor has similar tho his reads,,,,, I LOVE ASS


----------



## omz187 (Jun 4, 2012)

my girl hates it though, thinks my voice is going to go high pitched, but whenever i talk about it she tells me she don't care lool


----------



## GORE89 (Aug 7, 2012)

omz187 said:


> my girl hates it though, thinks my voice is going to go high pitched, but whenever i talk about it she tells me she don't care lool


what would you have to take for that to happen?? haha


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i tell anyone who asks.


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> i tell anyone who asks.


same as this, except my parents


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Girlfriend knows and is supportive, sister did my bloods and flatmate is interested in cycling in future.

They are all into training and supportive, everyone else doesn't need to know.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

my sis, she's a pharmacist, and we are homebrewing things together


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

BetterThanYou said:


> my sis, she's a pharmacist, and we are homebrewing things together


your sister sounds amazing, she single by any chance :whistling:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Mum and family, flat mate thats it. deny too the rest


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

only 2 people i hide it well at work cause ive always got truck loads of food with me so they think ima greedy fuker :laugh:


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

brandon91 said:


> your sister sounds amazing, she single by any chance :whistling:


hah she is :laugh:

she's smart, pretty, loves going to the gym, and experimenting with pharmaceuticals, like a perfect girlfriend lol :lol: love her to bits


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

No one anymore. There are too many judgemental people. What they don't know can't hurt me :3


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if your using gear prpoerly you should not need to say anything, those that get away with not telling anyone needs to look at either what they are using or what they are eating


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

No one


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

nobody, its my business. if anyone knew i dont think anything positive would come out of it.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> if your using gear prpoerly you should not need to say anything, those that get away with not telling anyone needs to look at either what they are using or what they are eating


The non-gym goer is quite easy to fool in all honesty.

However, I look like ****.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

i usually say im using dem superted vitamins. had one guy say "really?! where can i get them from?!" actually laughed out loud at him


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

Raptor said:


> My mates know but even that can be an inconvenience, i remember turning up to a beer garden once with no top on and one of my weird jealous mates looked well pi55ed off, these girls were touching me up and he stands up and goes "right, it's all fake muscle and not even real, it's just roids so don't give him any attention"
> 
> I don't know why i'm still mates with that guy he's a right weirdo, he's spend 6 hours of today pranking another mates house and he's 25


i think we all got a pal like that, theres one in every group. we have the pain in the ass drunk, the emotional drunk, the bore you to tears on coke and drink drunk. and the theres the rest of us who i cant say a 100% stable but get by


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

The wife and you guys so don't tell any fcuker......


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

noone i dont take them lol


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo (Sep 27, 2012)

I'd only tell my girlfriend.. if i had one lol. But I'd push the Idea "I want to take steroids to hit my goals, do you approve sucka" if no then I won't tell, if yes then I would.. Only because clomid makes me a b*tch


----------



## infimum (Nov 16, 2012)

I was hesitant to tell my girlfriend when we started dating. I have a friend that lost his job after telling a coworker he had been involved with for about a year, and hasnt found a job related to his degree since then. Not to mention heaps of horror stories online. I never had the intention of keeping it a secret forever, I just wanted to be sure about who i told. I had only told my best friend at that point.

Anyways, I told her eventually. She took it well, and asked if I was going to do it in the future. I told her only if she was ok with it, she said she was ok with it if i was being responsible but felt that I really didn't need to be taking it. I could tell she was a little more upset then she was leting on, but at least she was being understanding. My only regret is not telling her sooner.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

my son and a coupleof guys i work with .its funny the amount of people who ask if you them but haven't rearly got a clue if you tried to explian it to them


----------

